# Hair Remover??



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

So what do you all use to remove unwanted body hair? Want to start it myself but dont know the best way to approach it?


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

What region we talking about? :whistling:


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

PatWelsh said:


> What region we talking about? :whistling:


Haha nah, not that region. Razor does the job down there. Talking about all over body, legs, stomach, back, chest ect ect


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

i use veet for back area and shave my chest with a razor mate, i have a philips groomer that i use to keep it in trim when im in a rush


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

How often would you take a razor to it? And the veet doesn't burn? I was checking it out on Amazon and it seemed to burn all them guys, although they were sticking it on their balls.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Dont put veet on your chopper ffs your asking for trouble. I veet once a month and shave/trim every sunday depending if i got a lady around in the week then ill tidy it up lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

Veet is great on your balls and nipples m8, give it a go....


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

anyone got a link to this veet hair remover? might give it a shot on my back


----------



## demdelts (Jul 25, 2012)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Veet-Men-Hair-Removal-Creme/dp/B000KKNQBK/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1343504481&sr=8-1

Thanks bros, will invest in some veet and get a decent razor.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

http://www.veet.co.uk/mobile/product-overview.php


----------



## scott.taylor (Jun 18, 2012)

Wish you could just choose to stop an area growing. I hate body hair "/


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Someone on here suggested this, well i got it today and it's great.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B000HQ0L2E/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I made the mistake of shaving the bag once and then Veeting it....holy sweet f**k was it a bad and painful mistake....g'friend was in stitches at me. Any shop sells Veet lads...Tesco etc. It used to be called Immac.


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> I made the mistake of shaving the bag once and then Veeting it....holy sweet f**k was it a bad and painful mistake....g'friend was in stitches at me. Any shop sells Veet lads...Tesco etc. It used to be called Immac.


I plastered it all over my body m8, balls, nipples the lot. Was in agony for 2 week, both were blistered! Never again!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I sincerely feel sorry for ya Dave...I can only immagine how g'damn painful it was!!


----------



## billy2011 (Mar 30, 2011)

I use veet down stairs, the secret is not to leave it on to long,rinse well and moisturise (spelling) afterwards.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Yes....I discovered this the hard way.^^^^^^^


----------



## Karen (Jan 21, 2006)

You can buy a cream called Magic pubic body hair remover on ebay and it doesn't burn at all. Can be used all over the body to

Just search for Carson hair remover


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Dave said:


> Veet is great on your balls and nipples m8, give it a go....


it works just the same as chilli sauce on your bell end:lol:


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

think big hairy men is very nice!

but if you want to remove it - heres the low down

waxing - lovely and clean and smooth pulls it out from the root so grows back smooth and tapered get about 4-6 weeks depending on how strong your growth

veet etc - awful stuff dont touch it it attacks skin as well as hair

shaving - ouch all rough and stuff

orrrr why not just get it lasered off? thats you sorted for life

but reallys dark hair on men rather nice so id say leave it let it grow wild and tangled lol


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

vduboli said:


> http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK


Review from amazon:

"Being a loose cannon who does not play by the rules the first thing I did was ignore the warning and smear this all over my knob and bollocks. The bollocks I knew and loved are gone now. In their place is a maroon coloured bag of agony which sends stabs of pain up my body every time it grazes against my thigh or an article of clothing. I am suffering so that you don't have to. Heed my lesson. DO NOT PUT ON KNOB AND BOLLOCKS.

(I am giving this product a 5 because despite the fact that I think my bollocks might fall off, they are now completely hairless.)"

Class :lol:


----------

